# Do I need a lid on my tank?



## ILLBILLNECRO (Sep 20, 2014)

Simple question really...

I got a great deal on a 55g tank but it has no lid. I am cycling the tank now and soon will be adding fish. (small fish, I plan to grow them up).... Do cichlids need a lid on the tank? Are they jumpers?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

If you have no lid, you will have jumpers. How many largely depends on the type of cichlids, but you will always have some. Of course with notorious jumpers such as Cyprichromis you will have jumpers even if you have a lid. A quarter inch gap will be sufficient for a good sized cyp to jump that you would never expect to get through there. Cichlids that usually don't jump might do so if the tank is too small. I once put an 8" Frontosa from a 240G into a 10G hospital tank, only to find her half-way across the room on the carpet. She had pushed the glass lid out of her way without much trouble!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

+1 on the jumpers. my other thought is evaporation. u will have a lot more evap without a lid. excessive evaporation can lead to mold and mildew in the house. also as water evaporates u have less volume of water but same amount of waste. simply put if u have excessive water evap and are not replacing it can effect water quality quicker than normal


----------

